# Sailboat Transport needed please help!



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello, Everyone I have just purchased a 37 by 11 by 9 foot sailboat I need delivered from Annapolis MD to Titusville FL. Please send me any quotes or advice,:2 boat: ideas and good companies to use. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

On her bottom....or trucked??

YOur headline indicates transported = trucked..


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes the sailboat needs to be trucked down (project boat)


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

sailforlife said:


> Yes the sailboat needs to be trucked down (project boat)


I would contact some of the larger boat dealers up this way and in Titusville/Cocoa and see if any are deadheading your way. They are experienced with boats and the requirements and needs.

Since it is a project boat, you may want to check out U-ship and those types of brokers.

I do know that Norton's in Deltaville, VA has their own truck/trailer and go up and down the coast on a regular basis and have moved boats.

Best of luck.

I used to liveaboard at Whitely's Marina in Cocoa, I think that is the name...anyway - great sailing in that area. I was working for Harris Corp in Melbourne.


----------

